# Banter in the Garage (Brisbane, AU)



## Benji91 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Banter in the Garage 5: The Bantpocalypse*







Massive DIY house show just south of the river in Brisbane, Australia today if anyone's around here. 11am until when they shut us down (which hopefully won't happen, because I'm playing last).
Punk, grunge, psychedelic, folk and blues bands playing. Easy places to car-camp nearby. 

Lineup: 
11:00 Hasto
11:45 Zombie Creek
12:45 No Intelligent Life - N.I.L
1:30 Deadbeat Society
2:30 Yachtboys
3:30 The Chats
4:30 Acid Kat
5:30 The Eagle Junction
6:30 Mudshadows
7:30 The Surge
8:30 TrashQueen
9:30 Whiskey & Speed

As usual, doubt there are any others on here from up this way but sharing this shit regardless. 
Y'all should get out links to some of these bands, they're fucking solid! 

More info/location here


----------



## dodi (Jul 9, 2017)

Whaou, I actually have a friend over there... Will message them straight away next time ! Hope all went well,

Cheers !


----------



## Benji91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sick, and cheers!

Was a real chill time, 'til the bands started  

For whatever reason this pic of Will (kid running it) and I summed up the chill vibe between bands!


----------



## dodi (Jul 10, 2017)

Well, you DO both look pretty chill and like you're having fun ! No secrets here 
so I'm guessing you didn't get shutdown ? That great !


----------



## Benji91 (Jul 10, 2017)

We've been more chill...


----------



## Benji91 (Jul 10, 2017)

But yeah, miraculously didn't get shut down! 
Piggies rocked up and gave us a warning just before my band (last for the night) went one...so we waited half an hour then played. They came again and told us to shut the noise up after that but the bands were done so we just check on drinkin'.

This town needs more shows/parties/whatever like this!


----------



## Koala (Jul 10, 2017)

Ahhh looks like and sounds like it was heaps of fun  Yay glad it went well! I should have been there, we could have shared our amazing cover of DIY orgasms with everyone xD


----------



## Benji91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Koala said:


> Ahhh looks like and sounds like it was heaps of fun  Yay glad it went well! I should have been there, we could have shared our amazing cover of DIY orgasms with everyone xD



Was exactly what we all needed Juls  
Wish you were here for it!
Could always post that silly video... hahaha
Hope yer outback travels are amazing!


----------

